# Split/shared visits



## mhcpc (Feb 15, 2010)

I know that Medicare does not allow split/shared visits for consults or new patients.  Do these rules only apply to Medicare?  I cannot find anything in our SC BCBS contract regarding split/shared visits.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Michele R. Hayes


----------



## cjmusser (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, I believe this is a Medicare policy/guideline - I would check with my provider relations contact to determine thier policy on NP/PA guidelines and incident to/Shared/split policies - many payers will follow Medicare's guidelines but not always.

Hope that helps!
Christie, CPC


----------

